# The Cornwall Coliseum & Gossips Nightclub Carlyon Bay St Austell July 2011 part 2



## crazyjon (Jul 23, 2011)

Inside the old offices to the complex to risky to walk in this 




View from the side balcony's





























No smoking please 




Holly smoke the scream mans around




Lets go in the roof




Main air con system and heating area 














Massive green monster




Taken from the top rear of the building 
This next part is the old Gossips nightclub (Quazars) this place was once the hotbed of St Austell a girl magnet and at one time it had the best light and sound system in Cornwall.




Main entrance 









The main Room














Main bar area




Chill out Area




Burger bar



chill out area again with view top of stairs 




Toilets




More from second floor 



















main dance floor


----------



## DARREN138 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Such a waste of a once great live venue*

Great set of pics dude! Its very odd that this place has been left to rot like this.Back in the 80's this was a major music venue which has never been replaced.I remember seeing Iron Maiden and the Fun lovin criminals down here!!


----------



## highcannons (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice one mate. I hear the planning has finally gone through for posh beachside places for the well off emmetts? Its been going on for a while now. You have got some good shots there. Thanks


----------



## Timmy (Jul 23, 2011)

...no where near as good as our last hit together eh jon?  seems like we mite have been the last 3 guys in that place judging by things...


----------



## crazyjon (Jul 23, 2011)

Timmy said:


> ...no where near as good as our last hit together eh jon?  seems like we mite have been the last 3 guys in that place judging by things...


To true that bud that will last with me for ever:laugh: think its time you put the report up to be honest  I no that sam's itching to get his report up


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2011)

We had a look at this one last year, but the security fella clocked us nosing around and we decided to leave it, great to see it posted here, Thanks


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 28, 2011)

All very interesting, if extremely trashed, but why did you feel the need to create two threads for the same location?


----------



## Timmy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> All very interesting, if extremely trashed, but why did you feel the need to create two threads for the same location?



knowing Jon he fcuked up and double posted thinking hes only done just the one...


----------



## Tea Lady (Jul 28, 2011)

There are different pictures in each topic.


----------



## crazyjon (Jul 28, 2011)

The Archivist said:


> All very interesting, if extremely trashed, but why did you feel the need to create two threads for the same location?



Yeah it does need two threads as this place is massive and that is just half of the pictures i got of it plus soon the local rag is going to publish some of them as well so i'm happy with the amount i put up thanks win win all the way


----------

